# finisher dog blind



## JFleckenstein (Feb 18, 2011)

what are your thoughts about these blinds? a friend of mine has one that he has never used and offered it to me for $30, so i'm buying it regardless, but i would still like to know the pros and cons.


----------



## Peafowl (Feb 17, 2011)

I have one and use it frequently. Its kinda small in my opinion. My lab is only 75 and I wouldnt want to try and use it with a bigger dog. I do like the way it breaks down and stowes very small. Easy to take to the field and set up.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I don't like it because it doesn't have a door on both ends and stands way too tall in the field and makes to high of a profile. The GHG dog blind that is more like a box works great. I have used the regular and the low profile one exclusively the past 3 years and they fit real nice right above/behind my head when I'm in my layout blind. That way the dog can mark off the gun better and it's easier to conceal in the field.


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

TroyFeeken said:


> I don't like it because it doesn't have a door on both ends and stands way too tall in the field and makes to high of a profile. The GHG dog blind that is more like a box works great. I have used the regular and the low profile one exclusively the past 3 years and they fit real nice right above/behind my head when I'm in my layout blind. That way the dog can mark off the gun better and it's easier to conceal in the field.


X's 2. Simple to set up and take down as well.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Here you go. The finisher is 24" tall and the GHG Ground Force dog blind(http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/servlet/-strse-695/Avery,-Greenhead-Gear,-GHG,/Detail), the regular one, is 17" tall and I believe the Ultra Low version is 14" (http://www.mackspw.com/Item--i-AVE0251S)


----------



## Quatro (Feb 24, 2011)

freefall319 said:


> X's 2. Simple to set up and take down as well.


X3 when it comes to the profile. 

I dont run a dog blind. I just run my dog in the blind, behind the backrest.


----------



## Titan Retrievers (Feb 1, 2011)

Too high in the field, I usually hide the dog under an super mag shell. Works much better.


----------



## WALDMAN79 (Sep 30, 2010)

I went with FA Brand's Mutt Hutt II because my dog's too big for all the Avery blinds. I liked the Rig 'Em Right Blind - like an accordian decoy bag, but too small. The Mutt Hutt II is kinda like a teepee, the dog sits up rather than laying down. Kinda tall, but doesn't seem to bother the geese when hunting in a corn stubble field...

Ran in an indoor trial today that simulated a field layout blind goose setup, they used a Rig'em Right Blind. After seeing one up close I think I like it better than my Hutt. Open on both ends, so his big a$$ can hang out one end and his melon head out the other end... And I just bought a new Mutt Hutt II in Mossy Oak Duck Blind camo


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

I use the original ground force, works very well..

No cons at all, the dog loves it and it hides him well.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I thought it was too small so I sent it back. Plus, we don't do that much field type hunting around here which it's designed for. Otherwise well built and a nice blind for a small dog.


----------



## shesmybabybear (May 31, 2010)

I use the Finisher blind. My dog goes high 80's/low 90's. He fits and turns around just fine in the Finisher. It does have a relatively high profile that tops out higher than my lay-out blinds. We use camo and decoy placement well enough to make it work in stubble. But, I've found this same dog, who stands about 26" at the shoulder, fits fine in my buddy's Ground Force Low Boy blind. If I had it to do over, I'd go that route.


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't be fooled...this isn't the allusive 140lb two headed lab....but it is 140lbs worth of labs in a Low Profile Ground Force Dog blind....they saw me with a bumper and both raced to get into the blind.

It might look small, but it can actually fit a pretty good size dog. I have a buddy that has an 85lb lab that hunts out of a low profile one.

Shawn


----------



## Ryan M (Feb 6, 2010)

I have the regular GHG blind. My dog easily fits in it she is lean and 55-60 pounds. I dont really need the double door. She goes in one side and turns around inside of it. Sometimes I wish I would of got the smaller one to make it easier to hide in the field.


----------



## DEDuck34 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Ground Force Blind is the way to go...I have a 85lb Chessie and he fits in it just perfect..and it sets up so easily


----------

